# Where are you ladies from ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was in a pub on Saturday night and after having had a few beers I noticed two large women by the bar. They both had very strong accents so I asked, "Hey, are you two ladies from Scotland?" One of them replied rather loudly, "Its WALES you friggin idiot!" So I immediately apologized and said...."Sorry, are you two whales from Scotland?" That was the last thing I remember..


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

ROFL!!!


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

LMAO!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very funny Don!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I've been in that pub.......good one Don..LMAO


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another priceless one YD !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very good! I was not expecting this from the title of the post.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHAHA you must have been in the same one I was at last night ! Good one Don !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

bones44 said:


> HAHAHA you must have been in the same one I was at last night ! Good one Don !!


I am not sure where to go with this one!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not there ! lol


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

HHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL thats to funny


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very good one , LOL


----------

